# Late to the fun but enjoying it



## Kobato (Jul 11, 2019)

Just saw this forum by chance while searching for catalogs and it amused it. 39 yrs trying to get used to the fun. (Old new doesn’t really matter) not as long in the sport but have tried a lot around the Rockies in Canada. Recently back from NZ was a blast. Hoping to hit Japan next season. 

Use a 161 mind expander love the pow board.

Cheers nice to be here


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

It's never too old to try something new. Welcome.


----------



## bazman (Jan 15, 2017)

Haha on this forum 39 is young!

Keep riding ?


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

As I creep closer to that number myself, I think I prefer "39 years young". LOL!

I turn 37 tomorrow.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

linvillegorge said:


> As I creep closer to that number myself, I think I prefer "39 years young". LOL!
> 
> *I turn 37 tomorrow*.


Babies!!! Yer _all_ babies!!! :laugh: 

Young whippersnappers, alla y'all!!!! >





Btw.... happy birthday ya Ol'fart.  :rofl3:


----------



## buller_scott (Jun 10, 2018)

linvillegorge said:


> As I creep closer to that number myself, I think I prefer "39 years young". LOL!
> 
> I turn 37 tomorrow.


Given that you posted this yesterday, I'm gonna say Happy Birthday!!!

To the OP, I see plenty of dudes in their late 60's / 70's on the hill - fit, healthy and kicking ass. 39 ain't old. A bit more effort required, sure, but you'll still get a fuck ton of value out of snowboarding - for decades to come. 

The good thing about needing to put in a bit more effort with fitness for snowboarding at our age, is that there are plenty of early-mid 20's personal trainers who will be only too happy to help :grin:


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

Hopefully, I guess now you have more means to buy gear.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Age is just a number.
I still act like I'm 17.

The amount of stupid shit I still do, boggles my mind.

As long as you think you're young, you can fool yourself.

I was sporting a Mohawk every winter, up until about 3 years ago.
Only for snowboarding season though.
It came out on day 1 & left on the last day of the season.

And I'm 44 haha


TT


----------

